# Auger belt for old MTD/Mastercraft 8/26



## streetcore (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Last winter a family friend gave me an old Mastercraft (Canadian Tire brand here in Canada) 8/26 snowblower that was made by MTD, probably in the late 70s early 80s. The model number on the tag is 319-825-515, but I haven't been able to find any parts manuals or other information for that model online. I got it running last winter, but discovered it had the wrong spark plug and fuel filter on it. So I don't think the previous owner maintained it very well or used the correct parts. 

I'm trying to get it ready for this winter and wanted to replace belts. It came with a spare drive belt MTD part # 754-193 that appears to be correct, but I can't figure out what the correct auger belt should be. The belt that came off it is cogged and measures about 44.5" outside diameter, but any numbers are worn off it and it looks like it might be stretched a bit. I also don't want to assume that this is the correct belt, since other parts on the machine were incorrect. But it was throwing snow, so it must be close. 

It also came with the original operating instructions, but there is nothing in there about belts.

Any suggestions for finding the right auger belt for this machine? I've attached a few pics.

Thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

By cogged, do you mean serrated on the inside? If so, I have never used or seen a serrated belt on a snowblower, but I guess you never know. I have always used the Gates Green Belts whenever I needed one. Strange that manual would not list a belt? I would take the old down to the store and have them measure it up for a new one if you can not locate the listed one.


----------



## streetcore (Jan 10, 2019)

oneacer said:


> By cogged, do you mean serrated on the inside? If so, I have never used or seen a serrated belt on a snowblower, but I guess you never know. I have always used the Gates Green Belts whenever I needed one. Strange that manual would not list a belt? I would take the old down to the store and have them measure it up for a new one if you can not locate the listed one.


Thanks for the quick reply. I've attached a pic of the belt that came off the machine. I didn't think it looked right when I took it off and had never seen a cogged or serrated belt while searching for snowblower belts online. I'll probably take your advice and go match the length to a proper blower belt. The operating instructions are pretty basic and include assembly and starting instructions.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This is the exact one I use on many of mine:

https://www.amazon.com/Gates-6836-Powerated-Belt/dp/B0009XE3O2/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=gates+6836&qid=1574204015&sr=8-1


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a 1/2" segmented belt (for emergencies) that has also come in handy for measuring how long the "real" belt should be. I can try it out and then count the segments, divide by 2 and get the correct belt length in inches. So far, it has worked twice for me, even when the correct belt width was a little different.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not for nothing, but I don't think that would last for a minute in a blower against its idler pully or tension …  ..... just sayin … looks cool though …


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oneacer said:


> Not for nothing, but I don't think that would last for a minute in a blower against its idler pully or tension … :smile: ..... just sayin … looks cool though … :smile:


I actually had it as emergency belt for the marinized 350 Corvette engines in my Carver, but since bringing it ashore I have used it successfully to measure the auger belt length on my Honda HS80 (long before I was a member here) and the deck belt on a Toro Zero Turn. I did not actually use it in either application. It's actually used in some pretty demanding industrial applications, though.

Oh, almost forgot: I've got a length of it on my mid-size milling machine, too. It doesn't slip at all in that application; much better than the original belt.


----------



## streetcore (Jan 10, 2019)

I went out and bought a 44" belt. It seems to fit all right, but while I was putting it on I noticed there was a lot of play in the pulley on the back of the auger housing. I think the bearing must be shot, so I may have discovered a bigger problem. I hope this is a common part :-(


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, its a pretty common issue … just make sure you soak/spray the nuts and shaft good with Trizol, or PB if no Trizol before dis-assembly , and use never-seize on re-assembling the pulley, …. Might want to check the augers as well for rust weld and general overall condition and proper shear bolts/pins, as well as grease up the auger shafts if so needed, so they are spinning freely before putting in the shear bolts/pins.

General overall maintenance is where a lot of people fail, which causes many issues.


----------



## gantoris_hit (15 d ago)

any chance that anyone had found a manual for this blower? I split mine in two to replace the belts but now think I am missing a bolt or spring or some kind of tension bar. There just doesn't seem to be any tension on the drive shaft belt now that I am ready to put it back together. Since this is an older thread, please email me at [email protected] if anyone can help me please and thanks


----------



## streetcore (Jan 10, 2019)

gantoris_hit said:


> any chance that anyone had found a manual for this blower? I split mine in two to replace the belts but now think I am missing a bolt or spring or some kind of tension bar. There just doesn't seem to be any tension on the drive shaft belt now that I am ready to put it back together. Since this is an older thread, please email me at [email protected] if anyone can help me please and thanks


I found the parts listed in the MTD manual below to be very close to my old Mastercraft.









MTD 315-800-000 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download MTD 315-800-000 owner's manual online. 26'' and 33'' Snow Thrower. 315-800-000 snow blower pdf manual download. Also for: 315-860-000, 315-960-000.




www.manualslib.com


----------



## gantoris_hit (15 d ago)

streetcore said:


> I found the parts listed in the MTD manual below to be very close to my old Mastercraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------

